# Fedora 4 is AWFUL!!!



## coolblue (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi

First install feedback:
Fedora Core 4 is AWFUL!!!

Serial mouse won't work even after install! Had to edit xorg.conf
FC4 is faster than FC3 but still much slower than Kubuntu/Ubuntu!
Bootup time is more than 2 minutes!! It takes ages to configure the network interface!
Pretty slow!
YOU CANNOT COMPILE ANY KDE APPS BECAUSE THE NEWEST VERSION OF GCC WHICH COMES IN
FEDORA IS BLACKLISTED! THIS IS THE MOST FRUSTRATING THING! YOU'LL HAVE TO REMOVE
GCC 4 AND INSTALL AN OLDER VERSION!
Setting up yum and enabling repos is such a geeky cumbersome job for newbies!

I was so excited about Fedora but this is it!

Plz give Suse 9.3 Pro - IT HAS BEEN RELEASED AND IS FREE FOR DOWNLOAD!

EVERYONE WILL BE HAPPY!!!!!!!!

Suse has the latest of everything with Java, Flash, RealPlayer preinstalled and it
has the working version of gcc so u can compile ANYTHING!! And with Gnome 2.10
and KDE 3.4 IT ROCKS!!

PLZ GIVE SUSE 9.3 NEXT MONTH. IT COMES IN 5 CDS SO U CAN GIVE AS DVD.

See
*www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1833908,00.asp
*distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=suse


----------



## gauravnawani (Jul 11, 2005)

I am feeling strange that you fing fedora4 so bad. But then it may be your personal experience. Fedora4 om my machine loads in nearly 50Sec flat. Its about 10Secs faster than Fedora3.

If you live in Bangalore take my old PS2 mouse for free 

Again I never faced any problems with Network card configuring save for the problemetic cables. You cannot get every thing in a distro like Fedora especially if your are a kde fan. Fedora always have bleeding edge softwares it ought to cut if you are not careful enough


----------



## ujjwal (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I don't like RPM distributions in general, and though I haven't tried fedora core 4, I don't plan to either. 

Anyway, about the request for Suse 9.3 on the DVD, I think that was discussed, not enough adventureous users/existing linux users among digit's readership to warrant a dedication of nearly a complete DVD to a distro 

But considering August is supposed to be the linux month for digit, well, request away in the "Digitized" forum section.


----------



## mediator (Jul 22, 2005)

HEy cool down! I think u guys installed the beta version of FC4 which was in testing stage!


----------



## vignesh (Jul 22, 2005)

FC4 is faster than the previous FC3.Its not so bad.Many linux distro`s don`t work on my system that does not mean they suck.


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jul 22, 2005)

FC4 also have the same problem, I want my internal modem to work in linux


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 22, 2005)

@navneeth
probably this will help
*www.linuxforums.org/tutorials/2/tutorial-21787.html


----------



## Ricky (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm.. 
I don't think SUSE isn't free to distribute.. u can free download directly only.

Me going to confirm that...


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 23, 2005)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Hmm..
> I don't think SUSE isn't free to distribute.. u can free download directly only.


You cannot redistribute * SuSE's *  latest series. Its not about licensing, but its rather a copyright voilation issue. 

But then, of course you can redistribute their latest versions provided that you remove all of the Novell's  trademarks and labels/logos. Trademark laws to not allow one to make money in the name of someone else and his efforts.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 24, 2005)

I thought it was an evaluation version


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 29, 2005)

I hate the whole FC and RH series due to one problem - NO NTFS SUPPORT (read/write)

Though read can be managed, i cant find a damned write patch for it

But as a linux OS alone (without windows), FC4 is good enough with lots of features.


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 3, 2005)

FC4 got my sound card running, which even Red Hat Enterprise 3 ES couldn't get running....


----------



## vignesh (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya FC4 is surely better than the previous one`s.Its faster and has better H/w support.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 8, 2005)

But FC4 is very backward in some senses. I believe SuSE 9.3 Pro is the best option to provide.. However, I don't understand how it is not free to distribute.. Go to www.roseindia.net  They are providing SuSE 9.3 Pro on 5CDs for the cost of CDs and handling.. What do I make of that and breaking TM laws??


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 8, 2005)

PCQ Linux 2005 ...


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 8, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> But FC4 is very backward in some senses. I believe SuSE 9.3 Pro is the best option to provide.. However, I don't understand how it is not free to distribute.. Go to www.roseindia.net  They are providing SuSE 9.3 Pro on 5CDs for the cost of CDs and handling.. What do I make of that and breaking TM laws??



In which way do you feel Fedora is to be backwards. In very general terms I would say that Fedora is geared towards corporate desktops and suse mostly for a desktop.

Those guys either dont know what they are doing or they know for sure that they are pretty away from the 'long arm of the law' . 

SUSE linux is not free it costs about 40$ 5CDs and they have only one disk available for free and that too for evaluation. kiraninfotech provide that evaluatin CD.

But good news that suse will be soon "opensuse" just like fedora.


----------



## sba (Aug 8, 2005)

SuSE is free to distribute until you don't make any money out of it. This thing about copyright and stuff was lifted when 9.1 was launched. Anyone can distribute it now until they don't make any money out of it...


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 9, 2005)

sba said:
			
		

> SuSE is free to distribute until you don't make any money out of it. This thing about copyright and stuff was lifted when 9.1 was launched. Anyone can distribute it now until they don't make any money out of it...


True but the thing is they are making money from it. A cd costs about 10 and they are charging abour 40-45 from it. To remove additonal burden they also ask you to include the distribution(courier codst).


----------



## samjkd (Aug 11, 2005)

Hai


   I have used pcqlinux 2005(based on fedora core 3) and redhat 9.0 both of then were slow on my comp. Then I used Debian Linux, it is really faster. All debian based distros r faster than redhat.  i have p4 1.7Ghz and 128 MB SD RAM.


----------



## sba (Aug 13, 2005)

gauravnawani said:
			
		

> True but the thing is they are making money from it. A cd costs about 10 and they are charging abour 40-45 from it. To remove additonal burden they also ask you to include the distribution(courier codst).


You provide them cheaper CDs...
This kind of explanation can never be held in a court of law, if and when, SuSE decides to sue the site. There are various sites on net distributing free version of SuSE at different prices in name of the cost of CDs and handling, so there is no long or short arm of law existing in this case.


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 13, 2005)

sba said:
			
		

> You provide them cheaper CDs...
> This kind of explanation can never be held in a court of law, if and when, SuSE decides to sue the site. There are various sites on net distributing free version of SuSE at different prices in name of the cost of CDs and handling, so there is no long or short arm of law existing in this case.


You are sending dumb signals. A company dealing with CD distribution as a busisness will get better bargain than me. 

Two wrongs dosent make one right, wrong is wrong at any place in time. It might be jucy for you but Redhat did sue(when they decided ofcourse) some of the main sites (linuxiso I can recall) when they were offering Redhat8, 9. And they did infact stopped "supposdely distribution" after that.

For your information
*www.novell.com/products/linuxprofessional/eula.html

See the Novell site clearly have two distributors of its products in India.  None other. 
*www.novell.com/products/linuxprofessional/resellers/asia/india/index.html


----------



## sba (Aug 13, 2005)

gauravnawani said:
			
		

> You are sending dumb signals.


Everytime you don't know about something you start making derogatory remarks about your fellow users? Just shows the kind of upbringing and family background you've had.

Another topic effectively over for me cos of you


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 13, 2005)

sba said:
			
		

> Everytime you don't know about something you start making derogatory remarks about your fellow users? Just shows the kind of upbringing and family background you've had.


You are a strange creature, first you write stupid things without any reasoning or logic. Then run away with tail between your legs, without dignity. Without dignity because you misuse derogatory as your exit stance, immaterial of how ugly you yourself get.

I dont mind your saying useless things, thats kind of expected from any one named sba.

Oh BTW before running away this time you forgot to read the links I posted, no problems I guess you were quite busy escaping.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Aug 14, 2005)

i have tried 3 linux versions earlier,none of which supported my aureal sound card.The result was formatting the hard disk and even repartitioning once.I could not work on linux bcoz there was nothing called "multimedia".But the new FC4 is stupendous and excellent.This has made me switch from windows to linux.I m studying unix commands and finding it very interesting.The most important thing which made me change my perception of linux is the freedom and great control over all the things in the OS.I have made a resolution that when i get into practical life,i shall stop using windows(and all the pirated softwares associated with it) and use linux in my new laptop.

Thank you Digit for changing my pc's life and making it enter into legal world.


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi *tech_cheetah* Its good to hear that you realise the usefulness of OSS in everyday life. 

Its a matter of developing taste, most people resist changes but it needs curiosity and patience to get through most changes. As an user working on Linux for few years now I can assure you if you have goal in sight (the result/work) to get from your Linux machine few little problems where and if they exist will not hold you back.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 15, 2005)

We have far deviated from the thread. Let me remind thnat we are supposed to comment on FC4 only, if it is awful or is it full of awe!!


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

FC4 is not awful.its surely better than its earlier versions.Just becuse it does not suit your needs you should say its awful.

PSlease find a distro that suits you and stick with it.


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 15, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> FC4 is not awful.its surely better than its earlier versions.Just becuse it does not suit your needs you should say its awful.
> 
> PSlease find a distro that suits you and stick with it.



I agree with it there is no need to put comments on any distro that dosent appeal oneself. General aprehension is that any KDE loving person talks about other distro and puts down FC, Ignoring that fact that major KDE distros ignore GNOME too that means a GNOME guy can do the same.

The thing of imporance is that we get choice of plateform in either distros and the DE.


----------



## cryptid (Sep 8, 2005)

If i am not wrong Suse 9.1 is Free and Suse 9.3 Pro is paid i guess around 89$


----------



## vignesh (Sep 10, 2005)

Suse 9.1 given with digit was an evaluation version


----------



## cryptid (Sep 10, 2005)

But Suse 9.1 personal version was for free may be digit provided the professional or enterprice version 
and please tell me which months what distros were released by Digit i will try and get them( i am not a annual subscriber of Digit and so i dont know)


----------



## vignesh (Sep 10, 2005)

I am not sure but ok Suse 9.1 pro is the one that costs but still I rememver seeing somewhere that its an eval version.


----------

